# How do you have the balls to make furry porn?!



## brick (Jun 25, 2010)

How on earth do you do it? Do you keep everything secret? Do you think no one will recognize your style? Did your family disown you before you decided to do it? In the internet age, is your reputation totally fucked and this is now your only source of income? Do you just not care what people think of you? Do your friends and family let it slide?

The biggest obstacle, besides talent, in my mind, is having that shit attached to your name, and its potential effects. Frankly, to be on the safe side, I'd assume everyone automatically equates anthro porn and feral porn, and shuns you for life as a dogfucker.

*locks up my stash o' yiff and deletes some favs*

Come to think of it, how do people who make regular porn do it?


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 25, 2010)

They don't live with their parents.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Uhhhhhh......*WHAT?!*


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

uuuhhh.....Dont let anyone know your online life and your fine...
I write lots of porn and im only 16 and i have a job and everything.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Move to San Francisco.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

OP, it's the cowards who draw porn.  They are the ones who sell out so that they can get popular.
The truly brave people are those who stick to clean art.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> OP, it's the cowards who draw porn.  They are the ones who sell out so that they can get popular.
> The truly brave people are those who stick to clean art.


 
It's better to not sell out and fail miserably at what you do then try to be enterprising and capitalize on it?


----------



## Kobu (Jun 25, 2010)

They have private lives?  Hahaha.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It's better to not sell out and fail miserably at what you do then try to be enterprising and capitalize on it?


 Yeah, pretty much.
Have you ever noticed how little criticism the porn artists get, in comparison to the clean artists?
It is braver to be a clean artist, because people are more likely to actually look for the flaws in your art.  They will point it out, and, if you listen, and try to fix the problems, then you will improve.
That is why I think the clean artists are braver than the porn artists.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jun 25, 2010)

People are entitled to do whatever they want.


----------



## brick (Jun 25, 2010)

Bottom line, I haven't done it yet, but I want to consider it very carefully before I do. I'm a very open person. Everyone knows I'm a furry (only a few know I like yiff), my screen name (not this one) is attached to my real name (and I have to have an IRL online presence as an artist using my real name), my twitter and facebook are public; I keep very few secrets. If I get really good, I will show people the clean stuff. But if I have dirty stuff out there, there's a good chance someone will recognize it as my work, especially if I get popular. I'm thinking long-term here.



Akro said:


> uuuhhh.....Dont let anyone know your online life and your fine...
> I write lots of porn and im only 16 and i have a job and everything.






Alaskan Wolf said:


> They don't live with their parents.


 If I get disowned for being gay, I can't help that.

Making porn is a choice, though. I can't defend it, other than saying "I  don't think it's wrong." I would actually be a bit ashamed. Oh, the  shame! I guess I'd get over it, but as a young artist/person, I haven't really  stepped on anyone's toes too much (I'm no doormat either), much less done anything that is so likely  to get near-universal disapproval or disgust outside of the fandom.

But I guess, eventually, I'm going to draw something that someone  doesn't like, even if it's not porn.

I guess this _won't_ be as much of a worry when I have a more solid  career, am a good enough artist to outweigh the negative, and am out on  my own.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude, who cares if people bitch at you?
It's your life -_-
Porn is fun.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jun 25, 2010)

It's your choice. 

I do have facebook to keep in touch with few family relatives and some friends, but they don't know anything about me drawing furry porn. I'm not worry about it, not even a bit. if they ever found out about it (most likely they won't), I don't give a shit of what they think of me afterward. It is ART, nothing more.


----------



## brick (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually started thinking about this because of this tweet: http://twitter.com/Rikoshi/status/16825994401


> My very Catholic uncle just borrowed a copy of  "Thousand Leaves." Welcome to the world of gay animal-people, mister. #ohgod


And it just boggles my mind how someone could do that.

I guess this is also about me slowly gaining the courage to do what I want, and man up to the consequences.



Hellerskull said:


> People are entitled to do whatever they want.


 Unfortunately, not everyone sees it that way.



N106 said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> Have you ever noticed how little criticism the porn artists get, in  comparison to the clean artists?
> It is braver to be a clean artist, because people are more likely to  actually look for the flaws in your art.  They will point it out, and,  if you listen, and try to fix the problems, then you will improve.
> That is why I think the clean artists are braver than the porn  artists.



Maybe for some... but I'd be inclined to think most people do it because  we're all horny perverts and could use more money. What a bunch of  whores


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

You care way too much what other people think.  Just do your own thing, keep work and your personal life separate and if someone has a problem with you tell them to fuck off.


----------



## brick (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You care way too much what other people think.



As much as I've progressed, this is still true. But even admitting that is ironic. I think it can be a benefit, when balanced with a healthy dose of balls.

I guess it won't matter much when I'm out on my own. Got to keep sending out job apps to make that happen!

And I might just start out by keeping it strictly on FA, since censored shit on FA doesn't make it out to the googles... does it?

THANKS EVERYONE *waves like a retard*

And as for the Rikoshi question, I guess I'll ask him myself.


----------



## Zydala (Jun 25, 2010)

Uhhh my gf is in art school and they can draw straight out disgusting-as-hell porn for ASSIGNMENTS

last semester she drew a python eating a baby for her final and got a perfect score

I think the art world is a little more lenient and accepting than you think, haha


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 25, 2010)

Its FA. Porn is everywhere. 

Also this might get better replies if posted in the art section.


----------



## brick (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not concerned about the art world, or the furry world. I know they're plenty accepting.
Family. Jobs. That's it.
I guess it was my fault for connecting my furfaggotry and my real name.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, these guys have more balls then me, One, they have talent to be able to draw so good, So they already kick my ass.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 25, 2010)

brick said:


> I guess it was my fault for connecting my furfaggotry and my real name.


 
Yes. Yes it was. But it's not entirely too late to redeem yourself and build an anonymous identity to draw porn to your heart's content before you turn into Robert Crumb. It works for me.


----------



## brick (Jun 25, 2010)

I guess I'll do that. I may be found out eventually by style association, but likely the people who notice will be furries and won't give a shit. By that time, I should be out on my own anyway.



			
				FA Main Site said:
			
		

> New account registration has been temporarily suspended.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

brick said:


> I guess I'll do that. I may be found out eventually by style association, but likely the people who notice will be furries and won't give a shit. By that time, I should be out on my own anyway.
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


 Lol cockblock


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Literally.


And you can draw whatever you want, and no one cares. If it really bothers you then draw it and keep it hidden for a while. don't post it, just see if you enjoy the work.


I'm a young artist and I may begin on a porn peice for the first time in a couple of months, just for kicks.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are at least 15 and say you have not even seen porn please stop lying, now I'm not saying that's impossible but its unlikely, especially if you're on here. 

Looking at porn and making it is extremely different in my opinion, of course there is going to be material made very well by a good artists and poor work made by bad artists, whether they make porn or not I don't think should be a grade in their skill.

There is a fine line that is under constant argument when art crosses over to being considered porn, because of this most people form their own opinion but I'd rather say that whatever the intention of the artist was is what I'll agree with. It is intention which is the most important aspect for me. This includes if the artist was just looking to become popular, make money or just make art in whatever form it is.

I personally don't see the enjoyment in making porn with that intention. However doing nude work or partially nude work I can understand when it is done with artistic intention. Because were working with a form that is pretty close to human there always going to be some sort of sexuality associated with it.

It does boil down to what you as an artist wants to produce, if you don't care what people think of your work then fine. If you do be prepared for multiple opinions, you may do a nude of a wolf in the style of and old Greek portrait and some may consider it art and others may consider it pornographic.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll have you know my E-testicals are huge.

All three of them...


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 26, 2010)

^ cool
Make a new account if... if the urge to draw porn is that great lol
Keep it ALL on the internet and keep ALL your passwords in your head. Then only the government knows you're a dog tapper. I mean a furry.


----------



## Willow (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's the thing about porn, or rather, nude figures and such

From what I've heard from others around here, looking up nude references and drawing nude figures can help with anatomy greatly
Because here's nothing covering up the parts of the body you can't see, so you can easily examine the contour of the body 
Which, this includes looking up the porn too for poses as well

If you're up for it, printing out the pictures and drawing the skeletal structure can help as well

So really OP, if you're gonna draw porn, at least learn how the body works
And if you're afraid of it being linked to your name, either don't post it at all or assume an alias or something
Whatever works


----------



## Delta (Jun 26, 2010)

Stop _being_ a pussy and draw one.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 26, 2010)

Free samples ples
For real what's your style I want to see, nude or not lol


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 26, 2010)

*Don't make furry porn.*

*Win at life.*​


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Don't make furry porn.*
> 
> *Win at life.*​


 

I agree c:


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Don't make furry porn.*
> 
> *Win at life.*​


 
This fine chap speaks the truth.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 26, 2010)

Can I make it in my mind and still win?

I mean even then I'd probably take a gamble maybe accidentally in my sleep


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Don't make furry porn.*
> 
> *Win at life.*​


 


Miryhis said:


> I agree c:


 


Don_Wolf said:


> This fine chap speaks the truth.


Dont listen to them, they havent seen enough furry porn yet. We'll strap them to a chair and force it down their throat (literal) eventually.


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

Akro said:


> Dont listen to them, they havent seen enough furry  porn yet. We'll strap them to a chair and force it down their throat  (literal) eventually.



Sounds hawt :V


----------



## Thallis (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure "Money"  is more than an appropriate excuse.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 26, 2010)

i live with my parents. they know what i draw. my friends know what i draw. i don't see the purpose in secrecy of porn. it's everywhere, and it's not like it's a god-awful thing to draw. like anything else, it has a market and it's still art.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 26, 2010)

Funny thing, I don't think I've ever even doodled a dick on a stick figure. Of course I dropped the drawing art thing when I was around ten or so.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 26, 2010)

N106 said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> Have you ever noticed how little criticism the porn artists get, in comparison to the clean artists?
> It is braver to be a clean artist, because people are more likely to actually look for the flaws in your art.  They will point it out, and, if you listen, and try to fix the problems, then you will improve.
> That is why I think the clean artists are braver than the porn artists.


 lolol those EBIL PR0N ARTEESTS. Also, I have no clue what you're talking about, clean artists get just as much asskissing as porn artists. Go check any clean artists on deviantART or whatever and tell me otherwise.

It all boils down to popularity. If you're really popular, you attract more retards who don't say anything else than "OMGKEWL" or "OMGHAWT". And don't tell me there are no popular clean artists, because there are.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude of all the things teenagers are doing nowadays, drawing furry porn is about as pedestrian as riding the bus. When you could be DOING METH and BANGING ALL NIGHT EVERYBODY WITHOUT PROTECTION furry porn sounds pretty sweet by comparison.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 26, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude of all the things teenagers are doing nowadays, drawing furry porn is about as pedestrian as riding the bus. When you could be DOING METH and* BANGING ALL NIGHT EVERYBODY WITHOUT PROTECTION* furry porn sounds pretty sweet by comparison.


 what the fuck is wrong with your grammar man


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> what the fuck is wrong with your grammar man



One second, lemme fix that.

*BANGING ALL NIGHT EVERYBODY WITHOUT PROTECTION EVERYDAY ALL DAY LONG *


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2010)

WTF is this?  If you want to draw yiff, draw yiff.  If you don't, don't.  [/thread]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 26, 2010)

Telnac said:


> WTF is this?  If you want to draw yiff, draw yiff.  If you don't, don't.  [/thread]


 You don't get it, porn artists are horrible people for stealing the clean artists' precious e-fame!


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You don't get it, porn artists are horrible people for stealing the clean artists' precious e-fame!


I dunno, last I checked, Susan Van Camp, Nylak, VampirePrincess007 and plenty other "clean" furry artists still have a sizable following.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 26, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I dunno, last I checked, Susan Van Camp, Nylak, VampirePrincess007 and plenty other "clean" furry artists still have a sizable following.


 in b4 people whine about how pr0n artists still have moar watchers, pageviews, comments or whateverthefuck


----------



## sateva9822 (Jun 26, 2010)

N106 said:


> OP, it's the cowards who draw porn.  They are the ones who sell out so that they can get popular.
> The truly brave people are those who stick to clean art.


 
I enjoy drawing dirty stuff, I just don't post it, or I post it some where obscure like a Ychan with my sig discreetly hidden.

I'll probally post it one day though, maybe then Ill some damn commissions, LOL.


----------



## Eske (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a mixed opinion of mature-art artists.

Artists like myself who draw primarily clean artwork, but also enjoy drawing nudity, pin ups, etc, I really appreciate.  There's no reason to be afraid of nudity or even sexuality.  Personally, I love the female figure -- it's so beautiful and curvy, it's one of my favorite things to draw.  
But artists who draw 100% nothing but hardcore porn... that, I admit, is a little annoying, and kind of gross.

At any rate, my boyfriend isn't a furry, but is at least an artist, so he understands the artistic importance of nudity (studies, etc), and understands that not all artists aspire to draw happy sunsets and pretty rainbow landscapes -- sometimes it's good to explore things that make people squirm and cringe, too.  So if it's a significant other you're worried about, that's pretty lame.  They should like you for who you are -- and at least tolerate the parts of you they find distasteful.  

On the other hand, if you're worried about your parents finding out, stop right there.  Why are you even drawing porn, if you're too young to disregard your parent's opinion of you (and/or you share a house with them)?   :|


----------



## Willow (Jun 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Don't make furry porn.*
> 
> *Win at life.*​


 There's always this


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Some people are just born with balls. We call those "males". That answer your question?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 26, 2010)

I look at it this way...

If yer art sucks, and you draw clean stuff, suddenly drawing shitty looking porn aint gonna help yer cause any.


Shitty is shitty, adding penises will do nothing for it.


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 26, 2010)

Why people draw furry porn: money.
When your bank accounts are empty and you're almost out of food, you'll draw anything.

My friends all know I draw furry "art" and we get together and laugh about the ridiculous shit I get asked to draw. This whole 'occasionally people want me to illustrate abominations' thing is really just a big joke in my circle of friends. It's accepted as one of those quirky, off-the-wall quirks of mine. I don't get off on it and all my sexy prompts come from other folks, so there's really no need to be ashamed.
I mean, I'm getting paid.


----------



## Geek (Jun 26, 2010)

Because most of us are toonophiles.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I look at it this way...
> 
> If yer art sucks, and you draw clean stuff, suddenly drawing shitty looking porn aint gonna help yer cause any.
> 
> ...


She speaks the truth.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 26, 2010)

I really don't get why they draw those. But for some reason, I get turned on on some of them...

AAAAHH! What is wrong with me! DX


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2010)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I really don't get why they draw those. But for some reason, *I get turned on some of them...*


Isn't that the whole point?


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Isn't that the whole point?


 We have a winner.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> We have a winner.



Goodo fighta!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 26, 2010)

If I was into porn, I might draw/write some too, but it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 26, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I look at it this way...
> 
> If yer art sucks, and you draw clean stuff, suddenly drawing shitty looking porn aint gonna help yer cause any.
> 
> ...



You haven't been around the main site enough.



atrakaj said:


> If I was into porn, I might draw/write some too,  but it just doesn't appeal to me.


 
This, and I'm getting a tablet in a couple months to get off the 4-year  block that seeing online communities/furries put me into.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 26, 2010)

Akro said:


> Dont listen to them, they havent seen enough furry porn yet. We'll strap them to a chair and force it down their throat (literal) eventually.



lol, you silly c:


But seriously, it's a preference thing for me. I don't care what people draw, it's their paper and their vision.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2010)

Blues said:


> You haven't been around the main site enough.


I've been around the main site long enough to have all adult art blocked just so I can keep my sanity & not constantly want to gouge out my eyes.  I get the whole concept of drawing yiff.  If you're into it, kudos.  But dear God, a lot of what ppl here consider "art" looks like dog penises drawn by 4 year olds.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 26, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *ppl*


 _GET OUT_


----------



## Jesie (Jun 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> _GET OUT_



ppl be hatin'..


----------



## Fay V (Jun 26, 2010)

meh, it isn't that hard to keep it private. I've done 1 or 2 yiff drawings, it's interesting practice for anatomy. I don't draw that stuff in public places, or around my family. I don't see too much of an issue because i honestly don't see the appeal of yiff art, but it's like doing nude life drawing, it's awkward but you learn about anatomy and such.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Move to San Francisco.


 
xD Love this.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> _GET OUT_


 *LOL*  WTF?


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 26, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude of all the things teenagers are doing nowadays, drawing furry porn is about as pedestrian as riding the bus. When you could be DOING METH and BANGING ALL NIGHT EVERYBODY WITHOUT PROTECTION furry porn sounds pretty sweet by comparison.


 
Why can't we do both D:
minus the no protection part. Where the hell did you get that from..


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Why can't we do both D:
> minus the no protection part. Where the hell did you get that from..


 Because you're a furry and furries only have unsatisfying nerd sex at furry cons/meets.


----------



## SkyRaider (Jun 26, 2010)

If we don't draw it, what will those lifeless furre-lovers fap to? Lonely people need lives too. We just grant them that charity.

That, and what better way to practice anatomy? Sexual images have great poses to work with, and without the cash to waste on art classes, it's the next best thing to try!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *LOL*  WTF?


 Anyone who spells "people" as "ppl" deserves a good cock-slappin', or worse.



SkyRaider said:


> If we don't draw it, what will those lifeless furre-lovers fap to? Lonely people need lives too. We just grant them that charity.
> 
> That, and what better way to practice anatomy? Sexual images have great poses to work with, and without the cash to waste on art classes, it's the next best thing to try!


 You don't get it, you're a coward and a whore who just wants moar pageviews, money, and no criticism. :V


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 27, 2010)

brick said:


> How on earth do you do it? Do you keep everything secret? Do you think no one will recognize your style? Did your family disown you before you decided to do it? In the internet age, is your reputation totally fucked and this is now your only source of income? Do you just not care what people think of you? Do your friends and family let it slide?


I don't know how anyone could actually do that stuff without going crazy or keeping it a secret around their parents. but I have two therios.

1) Their parents are not at home all the time. This allows the drawer enough time to at least start a picture. 
Or
2) Their old enough so that they don't have to live in their parents house. Alasken Wolf already said this one.

Honestly I think yiff is disgusting type of art but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 27, 2010)

ProfessorBellom said:


> Honestly I think yiff is disgusting type of art but that's just my opinion.


 
Honestly, I think you need to pull the crucifix out of your cornhole, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Geek (Jun 27, 2010)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I get turned on on some of them...


Some cartoon animals are so sexy...


----------



## ADF (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe, just maybe, they actually like porn themselves?

Why must it "always" be because they needed money or are view whores?


----------



## Furr (Jun 27, 2010)

For the longest time I refused to do Porn art work and kept my work tastefully clean. However I did get quite a few requests for both porn and adult fur suits. I then realized how nice it would be to be able to afford some of the nicer things in lifeâ€¦ like food, I also realized just how poor I am(if you threw a penny I would chase it). So I doodled up some adult artwork (most Iâ€™ve sold) and I did sell some adult yiff undergarments and sold them for money. 

My advice, if you need money or just like drawing porn just do it. If your worried that your work will shock the fandom into disowning you, look around furries are a cesspool of depravity you wonâ€™t be able to top that with your work.


----------



## brick (Jun 27, 2010)

Today, the thirst for freedom drives my post-college job search.


----------



## Tally (Jun 27, 2010)

Furr said:


> For the longest time I refused to do Porn art work and kept my work tastefully clean. However I did get quite a few requests for both porn and adult fur suits. I then realized how nice it would be to be able to afford some of the nicer things in lifeâ€¦ like food, I also realized just how poor I am(if you threw a penny I would chase it). So I doodled up some adult artwork (most Iâ€™ve sold) and I did sell some adult yiff undergarments and sold them for money.
> 
> My advice, if you need money or just like drawing porn just do it. If your worried that your work will shock the fandom into disowning you, look around furries are a cesspool of depravity you wonâ€™t be able to top that with your work.


 
You are a art-whore. Selling sex for money.

Get a job?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 27, 2010)

I probably wouldn't make porn for money, even. I work (lol starving artists), and why would I want people jacking off to stuff in my gallery and leaving those really creepy kinds of comments?

Unless porn is pretty much the sole reason you're here, I don't get it. And then I don't get why you'd really want to socialize or form communities with a bunch of people who only have their preferred wank material in common with you.

Oh, wait... Cons.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 27, 2010)

ADF said:


> Maybe, just maybe, they actually like porn themselves?



I draw it because either A) I'm bored and want to draw something new
or B) just because I can
its sad, porn does absolutely nothing for me :/


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 27, 2010)

ADF said:


> Maybe, just maybe, they actually like porn themselves?
> 
> Why must it "always" be because they needed money or are view whores?


 
Everyone here loathes porn for some reason and like to believe these are the two major reason why one would willfully commit the horrible sin that is of drawing doggy dicks.

Where the hell is Fred Phelps when you need him?!


----------



## Furr (Jun 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> You are a art-whore. Selling sex for money.
> 
> Get a job?


Sadly due to medical conditions plus being a full time collage student Iâ€™m incapable to get a job that could cover medical expenses. I have tied though. 
The worst part was when I finally sucked up my pride and started drawing X-rated artwork I had been in a six month friendly argument with a friend trying to convince him that not all furries are pervsâ€¦


----------



## Eske (Jun 28, 2010)

Furr said:


> Sadly due to medical conditions plus being a full time collage student Iâ€™m incapable to get a job that could cover medical expenses. I have tied though.
> The worst part was when I finally sucked up my pride and started drawing X-rated artwork I had been in a six month friendly argument with a friend trying to convince him that not all furries are pervsâ€¦



Yep, I agree.
It must be nice to walk out your front door and be offered a good job that can pay the bills -- but not everyone is so privileged.  People do what they can to survive.

In the country where I'm currently residing, the _only_ job I can legally have is selling my artwork.  *Anything* else will get me deported.  And if mature art is what sells, I'm not going to turn down money I desperately need.  I still try to avoid outright pornographic artwork if I can, but I _do_ need to pay the bills.  It's no different than any other aspect of being a freelance illustrator -- you get commissioned to draw things you don't necessarily _like_, but you still do it because it's your job.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 28, 2010)

Why are we arguing about porn? Everyone loves porn? Nu?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Why are we arguing about porn? Everyone loves porn? Nu?


 not really, yea sure I got porn on my FA, but I usually go for Mature and general stuff and less Adult stuff

Too much porn is actually sad D= ya gotta have a damn balance


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> not really, yea sure I got porn on my FA, but I usually go for Mature and general stuff and less Adult stuff
> 
> Too much porn is actually sad D= ya gotta have a damn balance


 
Very true. Whenever I try to find clean art in FA, I end up faving up adult arts more than well-drawn pictures. I can't find any good clean art there


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Very true. Whenever I try to find clean art in FA, I end up faving up adult arts more than well-drawn pictures. I can't find any good clean art there


 well thats your fault, I tend to watch certain artist by their style but also what they put out more than anything else.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> well thats your fault, I tend to watch certain artist by their style but also what they put out more than anything else.



I don't search around FA too much, typically when I feel like it (I find it to be once a week or two) I will search up words like "dragon" or "shark" on FA. Perhaps turning on the filter would help me find more clean art.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 28, 2010)

I like how the most loved people in the fandom (porn artists) are people who seem to have trouble getting and holding down good IRL work. It's kind of ironic. And sad.

/horrible person


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I don't search around FA too much, typically when I feel like it (I find it to be once a week or two) I will search up words like "dragon" or "shark" on FA. Perhaps turning on the filter would help me find more clean art.


 dont look for specific things in truth, even though I have fave species I just looking for artstyle


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 28, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Why are we arguing about porn? Everyone loves porn? Nu?


 Apparently not here, these furfags must be from some kind of parallel universe.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 28, 2010)

A proper question would be "How do you have the balls to watch furry porn without losing them?"

Nah I'm just kidding. 


The artists find interest in it for some reason. It's not especially good, and I hate it, but some people like anthropomorphic characters and once when they get some need for ass - load of porn, they can watch it and make a dominant porn character say 'whos your daddy' on photoshop CS3 or some cheaper equalliviant of the sorts.

I think making porn is bad, watching porn is bad and porn is bad. You don't need to watch it, you need to do it. That unless you don't feel like you need to rape everything you see(Example: "Welcome.. Stranger.... -Show me your willy").

Basically it's sick furries that like porn.


----------



## Radd (Jun 28, 2010)

Me and my ex planned to do some Furry Porn, just because we are both that horny... But obviously he's now and ex and I'm not doing any solo stuff -.-


----------



## bearetic (Jul 1, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Very true. Whenever I try to find clean art in FA, I end up faving up adult arts more than well-drawn pictures. I can't find any good clean art there



http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/bearetic/
I have no trouble finding clean art.



Crysix Fousen said:


> well thats your fault, I tend to watch certain artist by their style but also what they put out more than anything else.



That's the right idea.



Blues said:


> I like how the most loved people in the fandom (porn artists) are people who seem to have trouble getting and holding down good IRL work. It's kind of ironic. And sad.
> 
> /horrible person



For real? I'm curious. Who? And why? Is it the whole "potential employers use Google" thing? Or are they just tied to their work? It's tough work trying to do one thing well, much less many things... idk.


----------



## EchoCat (Jul 1, 2010)

If you don't want your porn associated with your real life you, then don't make it possible. Have a seperate e-mail account for FA and porn stuff, a seperate account, don't use your name etc. Sure, if you get popular is possible someone could make the connection. If they say on your main page you could just respond with a note and tell them that yes you are but you're wanting it to remain unknown. There's plenty of artists on FA that do it. Me included. My sister knows about my other username on other art sights, I'm not going to allow her the chance to see my adult stuff, so I'm keeping it separated. No harm in that.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 1, 2010)

bearetic said:


> For real? I'm curious. Who? And why? Is it the whole "potential employers use Google" thing? Or are they just tied to their work? It's tough work trying to do one thing well, much less many things... idk.



How much of this thread have you read?


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

ITT people complain about furry porn. OTT they fap to it anyway.


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

Of course you have to have balls to make furry porn. All furry porn is gay. Balls only. It's an unfortunate fact.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 1, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> ITT people complain about furry porn. OTT they fap to it anyway.


 Complaining about furry porn is the new black.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Complaining about furry porn is the new complaining about bestiality.


There, I fixed that for you. :3


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2010)

You just do it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Complaining about furry porn is the new black.


 nah folks be bitching about furry porn since ever, just happen to oddly be in a rise


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> nah folks be bitching about furry porn since ever, just happen to oddly be in a rise


Which is exactly what she said.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

I drew my fursona fucking a bottle of mountain dew..

does that count?


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I drew my fursona fucking a bottle of mountain dew..
> 
> does that count?


Did you intend for it to arouse viewers?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

what if it was meant to disgust viewers?
if I wanted to arouse them I'd just post myself naked.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what if it was meant to disgust viewers?


Then it's art.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

holy fuck. I love art.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> holy fuck. I love art.


So do I!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> So do I!


 
no more pics on FAF? I am disappoint.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no more pics on FAF? I am disappoint.


 
Eh?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Eh?


 
it had a little broken image block.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it had a little broken image block.


...uh, what did?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 2, 2010)

new question, why the fuck do people cry about art?


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> new question, why the fuck do people cry about art?


Because they can't cry about bestiality, cub porn, or religion for a while. The cooldown hasn't finished yet.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> new question, why the fuck do people cry about art?


 
I've hardly ever seen people cry about art in the fandom, besides the idiotic BAWWW MY PERSPECTIVE IS WRONG I HATE MYSELF /WRIST. I've seen a lot of people complain about porn.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't have balls, that is how I can make furry porn. XD I find that my sexual frustration is an interesting source for inspiration. I also see it as a form of self exploration, and expression. If you look at my art you can see that I have just as much clean art as I do perverse. It all just depends on when and how the mood strikes me. Getting a well made piece of art done is more satisfying to me then an orgasm (and I've had some boomers)


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't have balls to do it. 

... 'Cause I am a girl. I just draw it. I don't care if people know I draw it. I mean, of course I would prefer that my coworkers and employer don't see it... but if they do, they do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 10, 2010)

For most artists it's a four step plan.
Step 1)get balls of steel
Step 2)be anonymous online because no one knows your irl name
Step 3)???
Step 4)Profit!

I don't draw it though, I wouldn't even for money.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

A good portion of people who write furry pronz in particular are doing it for the attention/favorites/watches... 

Well ok at one time that was the case with me too... I'm mostly reformed...

Being a college student with a graveyard shift job definitely helps...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 11, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> A good portion of people who write furry pronz in particular are doing it for the attention/favorites/watches...
> 
> Well ok at one time that was the case with me too... I'm mostly reformed...
> 
> Being a college student with a graveyard shift job definitely helps...


 Why do you people keep saying it's for money or attention, has it ever come to your attention that maybe they're doing it simply because they're perverted fucks? :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do you people keep saying it's for money or attention, has it ever come to your attention that maybe they're doing it simply because they're perverted fucks? :V


 
Well, I personally asked a good friend of mine why he draws furry pronz and attention was his answer.

Not going to lie, a good percentage of these artists are possibly perverted fucks. They're living out their unfulfillable fantasies in such a means.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do you people keep saying it's for money or attention, has it ever come to your attention that maybe they're doing it simply because they're perverted fucks? :V


Hey If I could have the attention span to draw a picture that turned me on I'd do it too :V

Probably share if it was gewd.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 11, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well, I personally asked a good friend of mine why he draws furry pronz and attention was his answer.
> 
> Not going to lie, a good percentage of these artists are possibly perverted fucks. They're living out their unfulfillable fantasies in such a means.


 So ONE person is "a good portion of people"? Um, okay.

But like I said, people make furry porn because they're perverts. There isn't much more to it than that.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

As for the "Balls of steel" part I just think I should have the freedom to be weirdo sexual deviant, and that other people's judgment shouldn't decide how I want to live.

Besides most of the time when people assume something about me its wrong.

Unless their assuming I'm gay.... I get that alot.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So ONE person is "a good portion of people"? Um, okay.
> 
> But like I said, people make furry porn because they're perverts. There isn't much more to it than that.


 
Okay I admit that one friend isn't truly a "sample" by which to conduct an experiment. But think of the many highly talented and respected furry artists out there. Some of them dabble in what can be deemed furry pronz all the time. It's all a matter of angle. If you want to see them as furverts that's all you'll see them as.


----------



## The DK (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you want to see them as furverts that's all you'll see them as.


 
and thats what alot of people do with this.

on topic: its easy to do anything when your wearing a mask. i mean "normal" people do it all the time showing everything, suited up that would be a cake walk.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> As for the "Balls of steel" part I just think I should have the freedom to be weirdo sexual deviant, and that other people's judgment shouldn't decide how I want to live.
> 
> Besides most of the time when people assume something about me its wrong.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess they Use aliases. I used a freaking alias even when I was just joining this whole community X3


----------



## Horro (Jul 14, 2010)

The few I've done have been pretty nicely drawn, I just do it when I'm home alone (parents) so when I draw I don't really have any estimate to when I know I'll be finished. But I find it better I do pieces at a time because I scan it and look over it on the computer to find my mistakes and attempt to make a fix.
I wish I could do it all the time but a senior and highschool definately does not own their own home. 

Ontop of that no one on the internet really knows who you are so having stuff attached to your username isn't going to bring it back to you in the real world.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> I guess they Use aliases. I used a freaking alias even when I was just joining this whole community X3


 
you've never heard of Jay Naylor I take it... Try long enough and a lot of people will know you really are.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 16, 2010)

I drew one, ONE picture and hid it. I still have it in a mundane-looking binder, tucked away in the middle of stuff. While I was drawing it, I was paranoid out of my mind. I had it in a drawing notebook; I tear out finished work so it was at the front of it. I left it on my bed and went to school. I nearly threw up from fear most of the day, but I came back and everything was fine...

Have you ever seen Death Note? The way the guy hides the book is impractical, but it does inspire one to mimic the style. Make it look mundane, set it away, and make some sort of safety; if it is opened, something happens. I hate even clean art to be seen, so I put a magazine over it with a corner spaced over the hole; if one picks it up, the magazine will be misaligned. Then, persecute.

I'm glad that you think that it takes balls to do this. It just takes stepping back and looking at it this way; as long as you hide it enough, no one will know, and even if you don't, don't expect to be caught, because frankly, as long as you don't have a nosy little brother or something, no one cares.

Oh, and about anonymity, I use the same username here as on my FA, Skype, Windows Live, and EVERY other forum I'm on, including one made by and for my friends in an airsoft group. Beware, all it takes is a simple googling of your alias...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd draw a picture, but I'm not that good. :3


----------



## ADF (Jul 16, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Oh, and about anonymity, I use the same username here as on my FA, Skype, Windows Live, and EVERY other forum I'm on, including one made by and for my friends in an airsoft group. Beware, all it takes is a simple googling of your alias...


 
I think that's asking for it  I use the same name everywhere as well; but my FA name is unique to furry sites in order to keep the search results separate.


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 16, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Move to San Francisco.


 
haha true.. very ture!


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 16, 2010)

you play airsoft? me too!



Commiecomrade said:


> I drew one, ONE picture and hid it. I still have it in a mundane-looking binder, tucked away in the middle of stuff. While I was drawing it, I was paranoid out of my mind. I had it in a drawing notebook; I tear out finished work so it was at the front of it. I left it on my bed and went to school. I nearly threw up from fear most of the day, but I came back and everything was fine...
> 
> Have you ever seen Death Note? The way the guy hides the book is impractical, but it does inspire one to mimic the style. Make it look mundane, set it away, and make some sort of safety; if it is opened, something happens. I hate even clean art to be seen, so I put a magazine over it with a corner spaced over the hole; if one picks it up, the magazine will be misaligned. Then, persecute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 17, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'd draw a picture, but I'm not that good. :3


 Meh, that didn't stop me.



ADF said:


> I think that's asking for it  I use the same name  everywhere as well; but my FA name is unique to furry sites in order to  keep the search results separate.


 Yeah, I should have  thought about that, but I most of my friends already (accidentally) know  I'm a furfag. I just hope they wouldn't browse through my FA favs...



Forrest Vulpes said:


> you play airsoft? me too!


  Haha, cool! The best way to play is with a huge group of friends,  because it's free and awesome.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jul 17, 2010)

Most of my friends are online, and I show them my stuff all the time. Even the real life friends I make get to see it. My mom sees it. No one CARES, they just like the art for art.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 18, 2010)

its a little thing known as my mom doesnt give a fuck what i draw as long as i pass highschool oh and my freinds dont know about the porn ;3 but they do know about the furry art they think its cool and their not furries people try to hard to be accepted their are mainstream people that like this kind of stuff but arnt furries


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 18, 2010)

Being asexual, I don't. I don't even draw the shit, mostly because I'd be terrible at anatomy and it'd save oyu a lot of sanity points for not seeing any attempts.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jul 19, 2010)

Balls you say? It's only a matter of doing it. I find it very easy to do things that require "Balls." Wearing the Kilt to school, ect.

If I had the talent to put what I can create in my mind on paper, I think I would draw Clean and Dirty art alike. Unfortunately I can only look on in awe at people who can. I have been told it's less talent than practice, but I can't be bothered to do it, because my attempts are so discouraging.


----------



## Danius (Jul 19, 2010)

I believe that many non-furries would like certain types of furry porn, particulairy the strait kind or pics of just nude cat-girls, or things like that.

Main problem is when someone on TV says furries all put on fursuits and hump eachother randomly. It's obviously not like that, but, if someone says it's so stupid and stuff, then someone else believes it, then we get peeps who hate all furrs right away without knowing what it's like or how it's not all the same.


----------



## The_Kreetcher_And_I (Jul 20, 2010)

Some of them do.


----------

